# Nikon D40



## Bowdacious

So, I am going to buy my wife a nice camera for valentine's day and was looking into the D40. She wants to be able to get some real quality shots of wildlife (zoom in shots, high quality) and people etc. Will this camera do it? Here are the specs of the camera and the lenses:

• Nikon D40 Digital Camera Body With 1 Year USA Warranty
• New! Nikon 28-80mm f/3.3-5.6G Autofocus Nikkor Lens
• New! Nikon 70-300mm f/4.0-5.6G AF Zoom Nikkor Lens
• 1GB SD Memory Card
• SD Memory Card Reader
• Deluxe Digital Camera Carrying Case
• Deluxe Lens Care & Maintenance Package
• Full Size Tripod
• Pack Of LCD Screen Protectors
• CapKeeper

This is what comes with the package. The price is $459. Let me know what you guys think. I don't know much about this photography stuff and your help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Steveb

I have the Nikon D-50. It's an older camera than the D-40. It takes great pictures. The package looks good. The only change I would make is to get a wider wide-angle lens. Try to get an 18-55 if you can.


----------



## threshershark

The D40 is probably the best value in SLR cameras today. Will any camera make "real quality shots" possible? The truth is that the photographer is responsible for making good photos, and in the case of wildlife the single biggest technical challenge is getting close enough rather than your gear's limitations. 

The D40 in terms of image quality is great. You can easily enlarge prints from that sensor to 16x20 without any problem. I have some prints from the D40 in 12x18 and 16x20 -- it's the best thing going for the price.

One thought:

That kit is a nice price, although do take note that the 70-300 lens included is not the image stabilized "VR" version. If it was me, I would get the D40 1-lens kit with the 18-55mm lens, and buy the much better 70-300mm AF-S VR zoom lens if it is within your budget to do so. That is about a $500 lens, but if you are specifically buying this for wildlife it will suit the purpose much better. What VR really does is allow you to get better results in the lower light conditions of morning and evening when animals are more active. Without it, you can still get good results although you will need a tripod more often.


----------



## Bowdacious

Thanks for the help. Do you have any pictures taken with this camera?

Would this be a better deal for the same price?
• Nikon D40 Digital Camera Body With 1 Year USA Warranty
• New! 18-50mm f/3.5-5.6 DC Zoom Autofocus SMC Lens for Nikon
• New! 55-200mm f/4-5.6 DC Zoom Autofocus Lens for Nikon
• 1GB CompactFlash Card
• CompactFlash Card Reader
• Deluxe Digital Camera Carrying Case
• Deluxe Lens Care & Maintenance Package
• Full Size Tripod
• Pack Of LCD Screen Protectors
• CapKeeper


----------



## Steveb

Not with a D-40, but look at my pictures in the heading "Down South". Those are from my D-50. That package would be good also, but as has been mentioned, get a VR lens, it will cut down on vibrations and make sharper pictures.


----------



## Bowdacious

So, would I want to get every lens a VR lens? Including the 18-55?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I wouldn't worry about having your smaller wide angle lenses in VR at the moment, it's at longer focal lengths that hand shake is most apparent and the most the 18-55 zooms in might as well be 1:1. If wildlife is your main focus, Spend as much as you can afford on a VR telephoto that's a minimum of 300mm. Next IMO, will be a good sturdy tripod, it will probably run you a few hundred bucks for the tripod and head. (The tri pod that comes with the kit isn't real great.)

Don't forget to buy filters, scratching your newly purchased lens will leave you wanting a few extra cuss words in your vocabulary.


----------



## Bowdacious

Filters....holy smoke! I don't know jack about this. I hate buying stuff I don't know anything about. What does DC zoom mean in comparison to AF zoom...and autofocus?....and DX zoom.....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

A filter is only a piece of glass that screws on the end of a lens, making it more difficult to damage the actual ED glass that you paid a lot of money for.

Well, there's more to them than that, but that will be the necessary basic function right off the bat.


----------



## Bowdacious

What would the difference between the D40 and D60 be? Doesn't seem like much.


----------



## Steveb

For a filter, just get a basic UV filter. It will protect the front of the lens and might cut haze a little. There are other filters that do other things, but just get to know the camera as is first. The difference between the D-40 and D-60 is the pixels. The 40 has 6.1 megapixels and the 60 has 10.2 megapixels. All else equal, the more the better. My D-50 has 6.1 and I have been satisfied. Another thing to consider is you may want image processing software when you down load your pictures from the camera. Be sure to have enough SD cards and make sure they are large capacity. Get at least 2 GB cards. Depending on how you set the camera, you can shoot thousands of pictures on the card.


----------



## threshershark

UZ-A-BOW said:


> What would the difference between the D40 and D60 be? Doesn't seem like much.


A few niggles here and there like the sensor, processor, and internals. The D40 is the way to go for value. Skip the D60 and D40x while you're at it. If you have the budget and want something with more capability than the D40, go to the D90.

Megapixels are largely a marketing myth. It was a big deal when digital photography was first developing as a technology. Once 6MP was reached, it became much more irrelevant. The Nikon 6MP sensor can easily produce prints in the sizes most people actually use. Like I said, I've printed 16x20 photos from the 6MP sensor and the results are great.

If you planned on printing 20x30 or bigger, yeah the extra resolution starts to matter.

This is a photo from a D40 sensor, and keep in mind I have greatly reduced the size and quality for display on the forum.

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t181/threshershrk/Pea****1.jpg

There are really 2 significant reasons to get a D90 over a D40: Frame rate and the presence of a mechanical focus screw.

The D40 shoots at 3 frames per second. This is adequate for wildlife, kids sports, and things like that. The D90 gives 4.5 fps. Lots of older Nikon lenses, including the outstanding 80-400mm VR, operate using a mechanical focus screw. The D40 lacks this, as does the D60. The D90 and D200 have it. In my mind that's a good reason to spring for a D90 ($1200) or D200 ($799) if you plan on buying mechanical lenses.

For a starter SLR, you just can't beat the D40. If you're thinking about getting it just get it. I do think you would be happier with the 70-300mm VR lens. Tree is right about not needing VR at focal lengths under 100mm.


----------



## Cdragon

UZ-A-Bow....... curious if you ended up going with the D40? I'm getting more and more interested in photography and am looking to purchase a good camera soon. I want to keep it to around $600-$700. 

Thanks for the info!
Cdragon


----------



## dougtee

Check out nikondigitutor.com. alot of good info there.


----------



## Bowdacious

Cdragon said:


> UZ-A-Bow....... curious if you ended up going with the D40? I'm getting more and more interested in photography and am looking to purchase a good camera soon. I want to keep it to around $600-$700.
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> Cdragon


Yeah, I did go with the D40. I'm new to the Photography world but It takes unbelievable pictures. I am thinking about now getting a bigger zoom lens. I love the camera...it's great. I got a great packaged deal off of the internet and very fast delivery. Look around and you can find some great deals.


----------



## Hellsangler69

UZ-A-BOW said:


> Cdragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> UZ-A-Bow....... curious if you ended up going with the D40? I'm getting more and more interested in photography and am looking to purchase a good camera soon. I want to keep it to around $600-$700.
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> Cdragon
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I did go with the D40. I'm new to the Photography world but It takes unbelievable pictures. I am thinking about now getting a bigger zoom lens. I love the camera...it's great. I got a great packaged deal off of the internet and very fast delivery. Look around and you can find some great deals.
Click to expand...

What kind of zoom you looking for ? If you are into getting a new lens , you might want to rent one to check it out first .


----------



## InvaderZim

I just sold the Fuji's and got the D90!

And I can't shoot it fer **** _yet_!

By the time I've get 'er learned...I'll need the newer model! :?


----------



## Cdragon

Thanks for the input. I think that I will also go with the D40. From the research that I've done.... it sounds like a good sound camera for a beginner like me.


----------



## Bowdacious

Cdragon said:


> Thanks for the input. I think that I will also go with the D40. From the research that I've done.... it sounds like a good sound camera for a beginner like me.


You won't be dissappointed.


----------



## Cdragon

Sorry to beat a dead horse.... but...... I have one more question. I'm pretty much sold on the D40 and there are some really good deals going on right now. However..... the only thing that is holding me back is the info on the mechanical focus screw that Thresher mentioned. From what I understand.... the D40 does not have this function. This limits the lenses that I can use with the camera. It sounds like I would need to buy more expensive lenses that have the auto focus motor. Is this going to be a big issue for a beginner? Would it be worth it to keep saving my pennies and get the D90..... or should I just pull the trigger on the D40? I know this is all relative but I thought I would ask.

On a side note.... I would mostly be using the camera for my kids sports and wildlife photos.

I really appreciate all the knowledge you guys have about this. There's a lot of "stuff" to know.


----------



## Dekashika

Cdragon said:


> Sorry to beat a dead horse.... but...... I have one more question. I'm pretty much sold on the D40 and there are some really good deals going on right now. However..... the only thing that is holding me back is the info on the mechanical focus screw that Thresher mentioned. From what I understand.... the D40 does not have this function. This limits the lenses that I can use with the camera. It sounds like I would need to buy more expensive lenses that have the auto focus motor. Is this going to be a big issue for a beginner? Would it be worth it to keep saving my pennies and get the D90..... or should I just pull the trigger on the D40? I know this is all relative but I thought I would ask.
> 
> On a side note.... I would mostly be using the camera for my kids sports and wildlife photos.
> 
> I really appreciate all the knowledge you guys have about this. There's a lot of "stuff" to know.


I am a Canon guy, but here is my advice for what its worth....................

I would purchase the economical D40 if I were you. Here a couple of reasons why?

1.You mentioned that you are just getting into photography, and you may not even appreciate the bells and whistles of the D90 until you learn some of the basics. The D40 is a great camera to learn on, and as others have pointed out, good bang for the buck.

2.The best way to learn photography is to get a camera in your hands and start shooting! If you have to wait and save up for the D90, you are losing valuable training time. The D40 will treat you right until you are ready to upgrade.

3. If you do happen to enjoy photography, and really get into it, you will need/want a second camera anyway. Once you have learned the ropes, upgrade to the D90, or whatever model is best at that time. It is nice to have a good weather and bad weather day camera.

4. Even if you buy the D90, a better model is waiting around the corner. It wont be the next best thing for long. So live within your means, and buy what you can afford for now, which may be the D40.

5. In my opinion lenses are the bigger/more important investment to consider. I would always choose to spend more on better glass, than on the camera body. Saving up to buy good lenses is the difficult task for me. Build your collection of good lenses and up-grade your camera body here and there when needed.

Good luck


----------

